# 9-month old not sitting up unassisted.



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 9-month old who is not sitting up unassisted. Is this normal? My ped recommended sending him to a physical therapist. I guess I could be in denial but he just seems, I hate to say it, lazy. He sits up unassisted when it is something he is interested in but just do it is not an option.


----------



## taransmom (Sep 2, 2004)

I would have him seen; the therapist can always just perform an evaluation and assure you nothing is developmentally wrong.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

DS started sitting unassisted around 8 months. But he was still pretty wobbly and we'd always put a pillow behind him (not touching him) in case he fell, LOL. Anyway, he's a perfectly normal, healthy baby even though he's consistently met his physical milestones later than other babies. He is an extremely intelligent, observant and vocal little guy.


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

If he were mine, I'd have him seen, because low tone or "poor sitting" (which is a common reason for not sitting well; either tensing the muscles is hard for the child or he is putting his legs/hips in the wrong position) can be helped so much. One of our good friends is a PT and works with kids all the time; usually some simple tools can help a great deal, and if there's clinical low tone you can get started on therapy now so there won't be as much of an issue later.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Ds didn't sit unassisted until 12 months. And then one day he just did. Some babies are late bloomers but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to have him seen.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd have him seen too.


----------



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your responses. I spoke with a PT today and she advised that perhaps my son is just lazy. We have been bad about holding him all the time. She advised giving him A LOT of tummy time and if after another few weeks he is still not sitting up to bring him in.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *touting* 
Thank you all for your responses. I spoke with a PT today and she advised that perhaps my son is just lazy. We have been bad about holding him all the time. She advised giving him A LOT of tummy time and if after another few weeks he is still not sitting up to bring him in.

My dd didn't sit up unassisted until after she started crawling at 10mo. I think ds took even longer.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

One of my many cousins multiple times removed's baby was similar. Pretty much as soon as she started putting him down and giving him something really cool to think about while down there (like metal pots and pans and other usually forbidden things) he decided he wanted to sit up and play.










My DS sat early, but I think partially because of this http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-T.../dp/B00008PW0H really cool toy that he played with for AGES (well past three). He was so into it that he made himself sit up.

I also think that his great muscle tone was from being a sling baby rather than a stroller/baby capsule kid. So it might be worth slinging for a while, if you don't already, to see if you can get those little abs built up.


----------



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

My baby is a sling baby. He is rarely in the stroller mainly because I hate them though. I will look into getting that toy. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

Update:

I took my baby to a PT today and she thought my baby is being held too much. But, in the past few weeks, we have been putting hiim on his tummy and now he is scooting almost crawling but is still not sitting up. What in world!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We sit DS up and put a boppy around him for support, that way WHEN he falls he doesn't bash his brains!


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Is your son crawling? My DD didn't sit up until 8-9 months I think because she was too busy crawling and couldn't get from crawling to sitting on her own yet. Once she could easily move between those two positions she sat all the time.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't read the other responses, but I wanted to tell you my first was this way, and had an undiagnosed ear problem - tubes were put in, he was sitting/crawling/walking within a few days - his equilibrium was messed up for gawd knows how long... poor baby!

Good luck!


----------



## touting (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my GAWD! You may have hit the nail on the head! My son has recurring ear infection since he was a few weeks old. He literally has 1 ear infection a month.
Thank u so much!


----------



## cdc (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey, you cant hold your baby too much!!! Your PT is not a child development expert, so dont let her make you feel bad!

If your babies muscle tone is OK, then play with her on the floor, tummy time but not alone and he will get there!


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

I would recommend taking your baby to a chiropractor (a more natural/holistic chiro). After a couple of adjustments, I bet the ear infections will clear up. That way you won't have to use antibiotics that don't really work anyway (and can do a lot of damage if used too much).

My DD is just about 10 months old and has never once had an ear infection (nor antibiotics!) due to the fact that we take her to the chiro weekly.

Keep us updated!


----------

